

Tech Robot - Aspirina
http://www.element14.com/community/groups/robotics?ICID=hp_robotgroup

======
techhome
I think the Robots indicated are used for assembling of indistrial parts,
welding, for product line management etc.Hope I am right. Mainly you should
note that a Robot is a intelligent machine without intelligence. It works as
you program it.

------
mike420
What is tech robot and what is it used for.

